# Animierte GIFs



## thE_29 (28. Mai 2004)

Wie schaffe ich es das sich mein Gif in einem ImageIcon auch wirklich bewegt??


Ich schaffe es nur, das es sich beim Anfang 1mal bewegt und das wars! (ist so ein blinklicht)

Weiß da jemand ob man da was implementieren muss?

MfG


----------



## Mizus (28. Mai 2004)

also ich habe auch schon mit bewegten gifs gearbeitet und bei mir hat das wunderbar geklapt.  ???:L Ich habe dazu einen Button verwendet.

Hier so mache ich das immer und das klappt dann auch


```
JButton myButton = new JButton();
/**
 * Auslesen ist der JFrame in dem sich der JButton befindet
 * & der Order img muss im classes Verzeichniss wo deine ganzen klassen liegen rein. 
 * Ansonsten wird ne Nullpointer geworfen    
 */
myButton.setIcon(new ImageIcon(Auslesen.class.getResource(img\\Save.gif)))
```

mfg Mizus


----------



## thE_29 (28. Mai 2004)

jo nur der tut das net wirklich!

es kommt nur einmal!

vielleicht hat das gif ja keine endloschleife!

muss ich schauen, also muss ich keine schleife oder run oder sowas implementieren?


----------



## Mizus (28. Mai 2004)

Das ist ja echt komisch, ich hatte bei mir einen Smily der ständig die Farbe gewegselt hat.
Nee Endlosschleife  :shock: würde mich mal interresieren wie du dir das gedacht hast?? ADD & Remove oder wie?? dann kannste dafür auch gleich einen Thread schreiben. :wink: 

Aber so wie sich das anhört hast das gif selber gezeichnet oder nicht??? Wenn das gif mit dem I E öffnest blinkt es dann auch die ganze Zeit?? Ansonsten hat das vieleicht damit was zu tun wie das Bild erstellt wurde.  ???:L 

mfg mizus


----------



## bygones (28. Mai 2004)

ja die frage ist, ist es ein von sich aus animiertes Gif - oder willst du es animieren ?


----------



## Calamitous (28. Mai 2004)

wenn es selbst animiert ist muss es funktionieren, hab es selber schon (mit animierten gifs) in:
JLabel
JButton
also CellRenderer (JTable)
benutzt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube er meint, dass sein Gif nur einmal die Animation durchführt, weil im Gif keine Endloschleife gesetzt wurde.
Dafür würde ich aber nicht gleich mit Java einen neuen Thread programmieren, nur um das Gif zu animieren. Suche mal im Internet nach Programmen, die so was machen. Z.B. Gif-Animator oder Gif Construction Set (das habe ich) sind perfekte Programme dafür. Sind zwar nur Shareware, dafür reichts auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Der Texter (1. Jun 2005)

Du kannst auch ulead gif animator nehmen


----------

